
9 Women Can’t Make a Baby in a Month (Lean Startup Movement) - SRSimko
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/03/30/9-women-cant-make-a-baby-in-a-month/?awesm=bothsid.es_AqN&utm_content=awesm-publisher&utm_medium=bothsid.es-twitter&utm_source=hootsuite.com
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Originally posted in TechCrunch, which was submitted here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2387766>

Many comments there already.

Further resubmitted here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2390766>

